# Social Welfare procedure if someone is reported for suspected SW Fraud



## Cashstrapped (5 Nov 2009)

About a month ago I received correspondence from Dept of Social Welfare asking me to confirm my eligibility for my Social Welfare Payment by signing and returning the form which I duly signed.  Last Friday I received a letter through the post from someone saying that they had reported me to the Social Welfare for 'screwing the system' and they hoped that I had got caught out.

Today I received another letter from the Department of Social Welfare calling me for interview in the coming weeks to assess my eligibility to my Social Welfare Payment.


Maybe its all coincidence that the Dept of SW are calling me for interview but just wondering if anyone knows what the procedure is when someone reports you.  I have nothing to worry about in that everything is above board but I would still like to know what I would be expected to prove, thanks.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Nov 2009)

*Re: What is Social Welfare procedure if someon is reported for suspected SW Fra*



Cashstrapped said:


> Last Friday I received a letter through the post from someone saying that they had reported me to the Social Welfare for 'screwing the system' and they hoped that I had got caught out.


 
I would be turning that letter over to the Guards and reporting it as harrassment.

Re the investigation, I would think its like an audit, they will want proof that you are indeed eligible for what you claim.


----------



## Cashstrapped (5 Nov 2009)

*Re: What is Social Welfare procedure if someon is reported for suspected SW Fra*

Thanks truthseeker, they didn't sign the letter but I have an idea who it is but obviously cannot prove it.

Thankfully I have been upfront with the SW on everything so as I say thats not a worry thanks for the reply.


----------



## mathepac (5 Nov 2009)

*Re: What is Social Welfare procedure if someon is reported for suspected SW Fra*



truthseeker said:


> I would be turning that letter over to the Guards and reporting it as harrassment...


+1
I would also inform them of your *suspicions* and the resasons you have these *suspicions*.

As you've been up-front with SW you have nothing to be concerned about at the interview.


----------



## bacchus (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: What is Social Welfare procedure if someon is reported for suspected SW Fra*

I thinks guards have more important issues to deal with.
I am surprised you did not tell OP to get in touch with his solicitor, and the ECHR while he is at it!


----------



## pcocp (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: What is Social Welfare procedure if someon is reported for suspected SW Fra*



bacchus said:


> I thinks guards have more important issues to deal with.
> I am surprised you did not tell OP to get in touch with his solicitor, and the ECHR while he is at it!


 
well said.


----------

